# Kent Fasteel???



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

I need some goose ammo this year and want to buy it by the case to save money and i dont want to buy a ton of shells if they are no good. I was looking at the kent fasteel because they are cheaper and i dont have a lot of money to spend right now as i am only 16. I was just wondering if they are any good. Also how much better is 3.5 inch over 3 inch out of a 12 gauge? I had a friend say to never shoot 3.5 inch because they kick like a mule and my gun is a pump and ill be over decoys. THANKS

Just saw Remington Sportsman™ Hi-Speed™ Steel Shotshells on cabelas. They are a little cheaper but not much and was wonderng how they shoot as well.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I've shot fast steel for years and love the stuff. I've switched back to shooting 3 inch after shooting 3.5 inch for about 7 years. I'm never going back to the 3.5 inch. The benefits just are'nt there. With 3 inch I've had alot less jamming, Less recoil, Quicker to get on the next bird and less expensive. That and I'm not pass shooting, I'm shooting decoying birds. A.K.A. The birds are just as dead.


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

I personally hate the Kents. I bought 2 cases last year and after you shoot 1 box your gun is filled with powder and chunks of crap. I had to clean my gun all the time with these shells.... just my experience.

Adam


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

I also am a longtime Kent shooter and I love it as well. It is a little dirtier than a premium load, however after a long day of pulling the trigger you will have to clean any firearm, using any load. No ammunition is "clean burning". However some ammo is cleaner than others. The real question is weather the price is right, and is it a quality load. I have also been shooting it around 7 years or so. No malfunctions that I can remember, and many, many birds have have met their maker as a result of it. Try it. There are quite a few ammo manufacturers that make quality stuff. If you like it keep shooting it. If not... shoot sompthing else. The most important thing with shooting a new type of ammo is patterning it.

And also, 3 1/2" loads are for rookies


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

aboller said:


> I bought 2 cases last year and after you shoot 1 box your gun is filled with powder and chunks of crap. I had to clean my gun all the time with these shells.... just my experience.
> 
> Adam


I noticed the same thing last year. I think they changed their shells a little, because in years prior I never had that problem.


----------



## TL1FAAT (Apr 16, 2009)

I shoot an 870 express and the Kents jam all the time. I think the brass expands and sticks in the barrel requiring a pretty stiff tug to eject the shell. I clean it after every hunt so that shouldnt be the problem. I switched to winchester experts last fall and shot two cases with no jams. I bought the experts for under $100 a case too so the price is right


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

buy a box or two, pattern them, see how dirty/clean they run in your gun, and go from there.

my personal opinion, i dont like the fact that hulls split on them sometimes. dont see that with the federals or remingtons sportsmans loads i shoot.


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

I have been using Fast Steel for quite a few years without any issues,has cycled great threw both of my shotguns(Rem,Baikal),excellent patterns and knocks the crap out of the birds.I usually run the 3" #2's for all of my over decoy hunting.

http://store.rogerssportinggoods.com/se ... nch/Detail

Is where I have bought the majority of my stock pile.


----------



## Slimpickins (Jun 9, 2009)

TL1FAAT said:


> I shoot an 870 express and the Kents jam all the time. I think the brass expands and sticks in the barrel requiring a pretty stiff tug to eject the shell. I clean it after every hunt so that shouldnt be the problem. I switched to winchester experts last fall and shot two cases with no jams. I bought the experts for under $100 a case too so the price is right


I shoot an auto and have shot thousands of Kent rounds through my gun and can count on one hand the number of jams. Your express must have an oversized chamber because if it ejects out of an auto shouldn't have any problems out of a pump. Experts, Sportsmans and Faststeel are all a little dirtier but you clean your gun don't you? Shouldn't have a problem. When I cut open a round the Kents were the most uniform, followed by Winchester then Remington. Go out and pattern and find what works is the best advice.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I shoot kents all the time. I have not had any problems with them. My semi cycles fine with them. I clean my gun every couple of weeks or so. I have a 3.5 but I shoot 3 in most of the time.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

aboller said:


> I personally hate the Kents. I bought 2 cases last year and after you shoot 1 box your gun is filled with powder and chunks of crap. I had to clean my gun all the time with these shells.... just my experience.
> 
> Adam


Really? This was one of the reasons I switched TO kent, cleaner burning powder.

Unless they switched something. I havent bought a new box since 2007 (stocked up big time).

I hunted with some guys from MN that had red hulled kent last spring. Ive never seen that before, all 12 ga id seen was in gray hulls. Suppose thats it?

I love kent. At least prior to 2007 it was very clean to shoot.

I also have never seen the benefits of 3.5 inch. The added benefits just arent there for what you pay for it.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I also shoot Kents, no real issues here.

BBJ I also had a box of random red hulled shells. I bought 3 boxes, 2 of which were Grey and 1 Red. Never found out what it was all about, but I am curious........


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

The gray to red hull is when I noticed the difference in the dirtyness of the shell. I was having powder blowing back into my face while shooting them last fall. The only other time I have ever had that is when I bought a case of Wolf steel shot about 6 years ago. Those were the worst shells of all time!


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

BBJ, It's good you have had good luck with them however as I posted above I wasn't so lucky. I was not impressed at all with how increadabally dirty these shells were. You had mentioned the color of the hulls, mine were the all grey 3" 2 shot. I would litterally have gobs of residue and chunks (like shavings ) from one box of cycled shells. As Jgat posted above I also had this problem where I was constantally getting powder residue in my eyes after a volley. Its wierd because I have always heard good things about kents as it looks like most of you have so I decided to try a couple cases, and I wont buy more.

Adam


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Who needs a 12 gauge when you got a 20 gauge. 12 Gauge is for ROOKIES!!!

All of the Remington Ammo performed very well for me in the past. It patterns great in my gun. Try the cheapest remington and watch the birds drop.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Beretta Extrema + Kent = Waterfowl Death.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

teamflightstoppersND said:


> Who needs a 12 gauge when you got a 20 gauge. 12 Gauge is for ROOKIES!!!
> 
> All of the Remington Ammo performed very well for me in the past. It patterns great in my gun. Try the cheapest remington and watch the birds drop.


You shoot a 20 ga? Man, what are you overcompensating for? Real men who can actually shoot sport a 28 gauge. kills em stone dead.


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

i personally had horrible luck with Kents...they didnt pattern good at all out my patternmaster...make sure you pattern your gun before you go buying big amounts of shells


----------



## REDGUN (Jun 13, 2009)

Never had anything but good to say about Kents myself. All I shot until I started loading my own. Short of the #2 shot (none of my shotguns pattern 2's for some reason) all loads tried have worked once I figured out which choke they liked.

All of the Kents I fired were very clean burning. I had no "being dirty" issues.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Kent Fasteel shoot very well out of my X-3, can't comment on dirt or knock down power. Just patteren it this morning with BB, 1, 2 all shot good


----------

